# Any one got any cool species ideas/fur suits for a new furry?



## The ninja angel dragoN (Mar 10, 2016)

i really don't know what kind of species i want to be i had angel dragon in mind but i think it would be expensive(my budget is just under 900$.) i have been a furry fan for about 11 months now and i think i should get a fursona for another character(i have one who is an angel dragon but it is falling apart .


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 10, 2016)

Is there a chance you may have confused the terms "fursona" and "fursuit"? They are rather similar. A fursona is your furry self and the fursuit is the (generally pricy) costume/physical representation of the fursona or even just a character.

Related to the topic of this board, what type of animals do you like? It's smart that you're considering your new fursona based on the limitations of costuming--there are so many fursonas out there that could never ever be done IRL.

Regarding your budget, is that for commissioning a suit or a DIY project? From my (admittedly limited) personal experience, you could definitely manage a full suit if you did it yourself with that budget.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 19, 2016)

The ninja angel dragoN said:


> i really don't know what kind of species i want to be i had angel dragon in mind but i think it would be expensive(my budget is just under 900$.) i have been a furry fan for about 11 months now and i think i should get a fursona for another character(i have one who is an angel dragon but it is falling apart .


I make fursuits and they usually go for thousands of dollars. But if you let me make yours I can most likely do it for your budget. I also do a free badge for every suit I do. You can contact me a morgan.sumner.business@gmail.com


----------



## ThisisGabe (Mar 19, 2016)

You want to be a cat. Cats are the only cool things to be.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 19, 2016)

an OC black and/or green turtle with some feathers for hair.


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 19, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> an OC black and/or green turtle with some feathers for hair.



Okay, seriously, _what is the deal_ with furries and black-and-green characters?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 19, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> an OC black and/or green turtle with some feathers for hair.


Do you want me to make you a suit of this character or even a badge or something


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 19, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> Do you want me to make you a suit of this character or even a badge or something


nah I was just putting the idea out there... -.=.-, but he would look awesome in a badge.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 19, 2016)

hmm another idea you could try is being a green and copper dragon.


----------



## supermyteun (Mar 21, 2016)

Could you replicate a human skin? That would be totally rad.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 21, 2016)

What do you mean "a human skin"? I mean I'm sure I can but can you describe it?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> nah I was just putting the idea out there... -.=.-, but he would look awesome in a badge.


I can make you a badge. Is it of your profile pic?


----------



## supermyteun (Mar 21, 2016)

Something like this, I want to really immersive myself in an homo sapiens rp.


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok then a sharp diet and weights should handle that.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> I can make you a badge. Is it of your profile pic?


nope it's of the turtle I was talking about, do you want more info before you start?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes please!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok, here you go.

Species of turtle: anthro snapping turtle

Gender: male

Scales: dark brown

Shell: black with white tips.

Hair: doesn’t have any hair, but has feathers instead. He typically keeps these tied into an pony tail at the back of his head.

Body build: branny and tail

Eyes: turquoise 

and that's his info. ^.-.^


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> Ok, here you go.
> 
> Species of turtle: anthro snapping turtle
> 
> ...


Does he have a sweet name?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 21, 2016)

A snapping turtle suit would be terrifying but really neat at the same time because I'd want to see how someone would pull it off anthropomorphic and all that.
The only really cool anthro snapping turtle design I've seen was by Shadow-Kira on Deviantart,that thing is a beast.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2016)

hmm, why not maximums


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2016)

how exactly would it be terrifying?


----------



## Pearlpox (Mar 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> hmm, why not maximums


I love that name! It's so rad!!!!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 21, 2016)

Pearlpox said:


> I love that name! It's so rad!!!!


thx ^.=.^


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> hmm, why not maximums



Cultural depictions of turtles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interesting read,you might like it.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Cultural depictions of turtles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Interesting read,you might like it.


hmm interesting, thanks. ^.=.^


----------

